# [SOLVED] Geek to Noob translate please



## Kelvinr (Jul 14, 2009)

around 3 years ago i played a game called Kohan 2 kings of war on my XP computer i now have a new computer with Vista installed and have found my Kohan Cd the game comes up with a font error due to the game being made for Xp only so i did some hard *googleing*
and found a thread with the answer to fix my problem but do not understand What exactly he did to fix it i would love to know (simplified) on what he did heres his posts

post 1

Vista and Asian Font trouble
I recently downloaded the demo for Kohan II. It plays fine on my Windows XP machine, but when I tried to test the multiplayer function between my XP and Vista machines the program terminates with a fatal error.

Windows Vista - Fatal Error processing non-unicode truetype font.

In comparing the two log files - this error occurs when attempting to load the MS Gothic font - the xp loaded Arial for all the fonts, the Vista loaded the proper fonts until the MS Gothic font. I looked up the three fonts all .ttc and all are in the vista font directory - I tried to delete the fonts but on reboot they always return.

Does anyone know how to bypass this? if not, will the full game have the same problem?

Post 2

The thread I found listing this exact problem reports no solution. Also, that person was referred to Microsoft claiming the problem is with Vista. My inspection seems to point to Kohan II's attempt to modify the font as the cause of the fatal error. Either way, I still have no functionality.

I've tried extracting data.rwd, changing font selections, then re-wadding data.rwd. This creates an error starting Kohan II. Apparently it detects the modification as a copyright violation (it is only a demo after all).

I've ordered one copy of the game anyway (XP still works), but I am sorry to see I may not be able to play multiplayer with my friend.

Thanks, for your quick response - still no joy

Rulycar Dragonforge

Post 3 (answer)

Joy, joy at last!

I was never able to get enough permission to delete the font files.

After starting safe mode command prompt and running both "takeown" and "icacls" on the file, full permission let me rename the file extension (I used .txt then rebooted, thus preventing the font from loading into windows vista).

Kohan II asked Windows Vista for the .ttc font, and failing it fell back to the backup font - Arial. All ran fine from there.

Thanks, for your attention ... I hope this info helps others who might be having a similar problem.

Rulycar Dragonforge

now can someone explain the above to me.

Cheers


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Geek to Noob translate please*

Follow this article http://www.vista4beginners.com/Change-permissions-take-ownership.

Since the group 'administrators' should already exist no need to add the group.

Here is a link to add a 'take ownership' entry in the right click context menu:
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1911-take-ownership-shortcut.html

Here is the file you need to rename or delete:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Geek to Noob translate please*

Hi,I take it is the part in RED you want to know I hope this helps you I tried to make it as clear as possible:-

Go to start run, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt
Select “run as administrator”. An elevated command prompt will open.
(You will need to substitute your file/files for the one used in this example, and use the user name you are logged on with)

Lets say we have a file we want to take ownership of it is on the desktop and is called Test.scr. At the command prompt, Type:-

```
takeown /f filepath
```
For example we would type:- takeown /f c:\windows\system32\Test.scr
Press Enter on the keyboard.

A message will be displayed that this completed successfully.

Now we need to change the access control lists (ICACLS)

Still at the command prompt type:-

```
icacls filepath /grant yourusername:f
```
The user name for this computer is VistaTest\Paul
For example we would type:-
icacls c:\windows\system32\Test.scr /grant VistaTest\Paul:f
Press Enter on the keyboard.
A message will be displayed that this completed successfully.

You will then be able to modify the file.


----------



## Kelvinr (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Geek to Noob translate please*

Ty take-own and Icarus worked like a charm ty for all your help


----------

